# Finished Mutants



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is my finished mutants. Enjoy


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great and very unique!! Awesome!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Totally awesome props tcarter. That giant rat and his master are amazing.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

blech!.. gross.. disturbing... 



and awesome =)


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Wonderful and unique props. Traffic stoppers for sure.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Unfreakin Real!! Wow


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Just....WOW!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's some creative stuff right there! Geez Louise!! Some kids gonna' be having nightmares!
Great stuff!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah... Wow! He's disturbing me.. honestly.. reminds me of this old neighbor I had growing up.. and to top it off.. they had a mexican hairless dog that reminds me of this rat of yours.. Jinkies.. what a way to bring back childhood memories lol.. Great job btw!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah..the rat and his master. Absolutely stunning. Outstanding work.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

outstanding job!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

thatnks. they have been receiving much attention


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Stunning work!....love it, love it, love it.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow!. I'm speechless. Fantastic work.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very original work tcarter! They came out great. Truly disturbing, yet somehow compelling.....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What medium are they made from?

Window display peices for anyone's haunt!!! Awesome job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Superb!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

You have upped the ante sir! Great props! Again, the snot is my favorite finishing touch.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> What medium are they made from?
> 
> Window display peices for anyone's haunt!!! Awesome job!


It's my front yard Display. They are mixed media, but mostly, papier mache of some sort, celluclay, and a smoother air dry clay for detail.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW...I am impressed...really really nice!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm with everyone else, WOW! Those are just too cool... and disturbing, which makes them even cooler!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

tcarter said:


> It's my front yard Display. They are mixed media, but mostly, papier mache of some sort, celluclay, and a smoother air dry clay for detail.


Thanks for the details.  Are they weather safe if they're mache?


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Thanks for the details.  Are they weather safe if they're mache?


If you mean rain,or moisture then they should be fine. They aren't displayed for months anyway. they have various types of sealer and varnishes on them.
I doubt anything could survive flash flooding, or hail, tornadoes, gales, etc., but I tried to make them as sturdy as possible. That celluclay stuff, when it dries is damn near hard as concrete. I even had trouble grinding it down with a grinding bit on my Dremel.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

OMG tcarter! Amazing....... I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Totally AMAZING! My favourite is the rat, for sure. Wouldn't mind one of those out front of my house all the time...keep the white trash neighbours away.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this ..
wow is right 
great props TC


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

They are creeping me out, love it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You *DO* have finished pics. Great looking sculptures!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just getting around to checking these out. Totally amazing craftsmenship and very disturbing. The rat and his master are my favorites.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Super freaky!! Fab job!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Crrrrreeeeepy.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

EWWWWW!!! I Love them!!!! Great Great Job!!! You have some talent....


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Great idea and WOW! They look great..Everyone is going to like these


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Nothing like a conjoined twin on Halloween!

Freaking awesome! Love it.

(I wonder if the little girl could reach her mutant twin if she'd gnaw it off)

then eat it...

heh... sorry about that.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

What imagination and talent! Great job!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Holy crap,,,,great work.
Like SI, I want to know the medium used.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

such...wow! so much character, and they look life sized! i'm speachless, this is just too great.


----------

